# Compressor wiring



## Twilt (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi I have a Sellarc compressor with a 2.2 kw single phase motor with a start and run capacitor. I would like to rewire the motor but it has no terminals, there are two cables coming out of the motor which are the start and run windings. They run to a connector with 10 useable connections as below. Can anyone tell me what this connector is as it has melted due to my mistake with a capacitor wire, fitted to no.7 instead of number 9. I presume that has caused the problem when started correctly wired. Need to relace it.
thanks in advance, spent 2 days searching the web already.⁷


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

winding configuration block.

most mfg have something like this so you can change voltage etc.

snap a pix of the motor tag so we can look up the motor manual.
that will tell you what and where the wires need to go.

also look up the owners manual for the gen set.
it may have this wiring info in the back pages.

it also may have an bad internal start switch...
that is one of the reasons for a melt down or it could have a bad stator.
i would ohm out the windings and make sure it is open to the frame as a no short.


----------



## Twilt (Nov 20, 2021)

iowagold said:


> winding configuration block.
> 
> most mfg have something like this so you can change voltage etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks, don't have a manual.
Did a continuity test on windings evwrything seems ok, no short to chasis. Tested ohm reading get a quick flash of a number then it goes to zero. Both windings do the same, one flashes 7 ohms the other about 4 ohms. Not sure if I'm doing this right and I hope this is the plate you needed.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

*click here ABB is now baldor*
*you should be able to find the info over there or contact them with that info plate pix
and they should be able to send you the exact details on the motor wiring for the exact frame and config of the motor.*


----------

